
Deploying with Buildpacks - joeyespo
https://convox.com/blog/buildpacks/
======
nzoschke
Hey, author of the blog post here.

Getting buildpacks and Docker to work together has been interesting to say the
least. But the result is very cool, it's refreshing to not always have to
write Dockerfiles directly.

Happy to answer any questions.

